# New pics of Caira's 16 week old pups



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I should first say that I only really have pics of one - the other little dumpling is a little scruffilicious and needs a bath before I take any pics of her, but I do have a few of her during christmas. 

So... presenting... Truffles (formally Payne) She named herself, more or less. She does this perfect, adorable little 'ruff' so we started calling her Ruffles and that evolved into Truffles. She is 16 weeks old today and weighs about 3.5 lbs. 



































she is a little irked after having a bath and then being made to pose. How dare I do that her?  

and here is Emma (not the best pics at all, obviously wasn't using my Canon Rebel, LOL)

















(she has a toy in her mouth and is waiting for her sis to come get it so she can play keep away  )


I absolutely adore them both! Marina and I are working on lead training which is... a little slow, LOL. But they are young still so we still have a few months until they are old enough to show. These two girls are the sweetest things ever and I am sooo happy with them both! Their dad is back in Scotland and I am soo glad I had this opportunity, to have these puppies. I'm very lucky!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: oh my gosh Stacy :wub: :wub: PRECIOUS :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG!! OMG!! :wub: :wub: 
So adorable.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are absolutely stunning! :wub:

I have to say I think Truffles looks a lot like Kenz  About the same size at that age too! Kenz was 3.6 when I got her at 16 weeks. Their pigment is fabulous and love the lips! :wub2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 4 2010, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869766


> :wub: :wub: oh my gosh Stacy :wub: :wub: PRECIOUS :wub: :wub:[/B]


  

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 4 2010, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869767


> OMG!! OMG!! :wub: :wub:
> So adorable.[/B]


I can't stop kissing her, LOL. Or her sister. 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 4 2010, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869768


> They are absolutely stunning! :wub:
> 
> I have to say I think Truffles looks a lot like Kenz  About the same size at that age too! Kenz was 3.6 when I got her at 16 weeks. Their pigment is fabulous and love the lips! :wub2:[/B]


Love the lips too  I think she looks like Kenz also but i think Erma looks more like Kenz. I need to get better pics of her, so guess I better give her a bath! 

I separated the two pups, which went a lot more quietly than I anticipated! I don't want them to not be able to function without the other one. Kenz should have fun with these puppies, they aren't scary <strike>like Lois</strike>


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 4 2010, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869769


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 4 2010, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869768





> They are absolutely stunning! :wub:
> 
> I have to say I think Truffles looks a lot like Kenz  About the same size at that age too! Kenz was 3.6 when I got her at 16 weeks. Their pigment is fabulous and love the lips! :wub2:[/B]


Love the lips too  I think she looks like Kenz also but i think Erma looks more like Kenz. I need to get better pics of her, so guess I better give her a bath! 

I separated the two pups, which went a lot more quietly than I anticipated! I don't want them to not be able to function without the other one. Kenz should have fun with these puppies, they aren't scary <strike>like Lois</strike>
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well then get her in the bath!  

That's great that it went a bit quieter than you thought!  Will you be back up this way toward the end of February for the show in San Jose? If so - I'll definitely be there!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!! What a face and I love the name!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

They are too cute :wub: I'm glad you posted new pics..I was just thinking about them the past few days and wondering what they looked like now


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww what little sweeties! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Johita @ Jan 4 2010, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869772


> OMG!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!! What a face and I love the name![/B]


oh thank you  I love this puppy, i think she is going to be stunning.

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 4 2010, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869779


> They are too cute :wub: I'm glad you posted new pics..I was just thinking about them the past few days and wondering what they looked like now[/B]


they're getting older and sweeter! I love these girls. LOVE THEM!!

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 4 2010, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869780


> Awwww what little sweeties! :wub: :wub:[/B]


oh thank you


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow is right Stacey, The girls are beautiful. What a coat on Truffles. Hugs,Edie


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's hard to believe those little girls are growing up so fast...they are both stunning and great examples of your line!

How wonderful it is to have two sisters look so promising for ringside, let's hope they get down the lead training soon!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures Stacy. They are adorable puppies.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

So adorable. I love how their coats are so fluffy like little cotton balls!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! I think you've got a couple of winners here!!!! A very good pedigree....and holy cow, Truffles is adorable.....but hey...they're already heavier than Ava. That's why I am a little bit embarrassed when we show :blush: . I hope to get to meet these girls at the nationals.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh,they are precious. Does this mean you are keeping both of them? :wub:


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

You know i adore your 2 new babies, cant wait to meet them :wub: Looking forward to see what their daddy produces over here!!! Can't wait to meet you & Marina also :wub: I wish you all the best with these 2 darlings Stacy :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Stacey,

OMG.... they are both gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: 
They both look so happy and so healthy...
thanks for posting the pictures and keep them
coming!!! I love looking at your beautiful babies.

Debbie


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

they are so cute!!!!

is the sire divines marc of friendship??


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

So absolutely adorable!!! :wub: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I am in LOVE!!!!

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

:smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 4 2010, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869792


> Wow! I think you've got a couple of winners here!!!! A very good pedigree....and holy cow, Truffles is adorable.....but hey...they're already heavier than Ava. That's why I am a little bit embarrassed when we show :blush: . I hope to get to meet these girls at the nationals.[/B]


You should get to meet at least one at Nationals! Maybe both.

Ava is darling, don't be embarrassed!! 
QUOTE (chichi @ Jan 4 2010, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869795


> Ahhhh,they are precious. Does this mean you are keeping both of them? :wub:[/B]


Yes, for now I'm keeping both! I'm glad i don't have to choose between them. :smheat: 

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 4 2010, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869797


> You know i adore your 2 new babies, cant wait to meet them :wub: Looking forward to see what their daddy produces over here!!! Can't wait to meet you & Marina also :wub: I wish you all the best with these 2 darlings Stacy :grouphug:[/B]


Oh Elaine, I cant' wait to meet you either! And marcus needs to produce some pups in his home country, definitely!


QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 4 2010, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869800


> Stacey,
> 
> OMG.... they are both gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub:
> They both look so happy and so healthy...
> ...


ooh thank you so much!!! 

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 4 2010, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869801


> they are so cute!!!!
> 
> is the sire divines marc of friendship??[/B]


The sire is the son of BIS/BISS Ch Divine's Marc of Friendship at Delcost, so Marc is these pups grand daddy
http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/gene...p;db=maltol.dbw 
There is his pedigree. 

I absolutely love Marc! (and his son Marcus!)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy they are both amazing. You have been blessed. Hope to see them both at Nationals so I can give them big kisses. No wait, it's the other fluffs I'm suppose to kiss right :biggrin:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG...I love those little black kissy lips!! I could definetly eat some of that truffle!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, they are soooooooo adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I love them! :wub: :wub: :wub: Truffles is an absolutely adorable name, too.

And there's something about that 3rd picture that reminds me of the "Nissa" Attitude.  It's the same expression Nissa has in her famous "Pirate Princess" photo. B) 

The are both adorable! :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

what an adorable puppy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Stacy...what a beauty Truffles is :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her name.. after last spring in Umbria area of Italy where they grated truffles on your food like they would parmesan cheese here, I'm totally into truffles (but can't afford them here). I especially love that fourth picture; it could be under the definition of Maltese in the dictionary. Good luck with these girls...they're fabulous.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Stacy! Oh my gosh, they are simply gorgeous! You know, I do think there is a family resemblance in the face. Jazz's face and eyes have always been my favorite part of him. I have to say, your girls are MUCH whiter! They are just absolutely beautiful. I'm so excited for you that they are both turning out so well.

I had to go find a puppy pic of Jazz.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, oh, oh!! Truffles gives me chills! She is so darling! I'm sure her sister is too. You surely are blessed with these two. Since Marc is Shoni's grandpa too, I feel related.  :blush: I can't wait for you to get them in the ring.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow... they are GORGEOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: I predict a great show career in the future for those two! :yes:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- these 2 girls are OUTSTANDING. And I love the name Truffles. :wub: :wub: 

Too bad their Dad is home as I was going to suggest a repeat breeding, but at least you have the bloodline and can line-breed off of that.

I love to look at them at this age when they're holding that toy in their mouth and "showing off" their prize positions. I think it really gives you a good opportunity to evaluate their stance and their movement in "natural" form.

And look at the coats -- they're going to be coat factories!!!!

I LOVE this litter and if I was back into showing, I would be BEGGING you to let me have one of them.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

OK Stacy I am a bit behind (just emailed you about seeing your post last month, LOL) So now I am in love with her! GORGEOUS! Lucky you. Still...let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cutests little fluff Stacy! Keep the pics coming! 

I'd love to watch you and Marina lead train, it seems like it would be difficult but you certainly did an excellent job with Chowder - he's still a pro! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

such beautiful girls


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I am grateful you got these pics up, (Truffles is to die for) but I am in this thread to nag you about those pictures of Erma after her bath. 

I can't wait to see them at Nationals. :happy:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Both of these girls are little beauties. You and Marina are going to have so much fun showing them. Lexie and Krystal send kisses to thier little cousins (Marc is their grandfather too). Just gorgeous. Keep the pictures coming. AND give Erma a bath so we can see close up...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 5 2010, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869980


> Well, I am grateful you got these pics up, (Truffles is to die for) but I am in this thread to nag you about those pictures of Erma after her bath.[/B]


I'm nagging now too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

They are ADORABLE, Stacy! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love the name Truffles, too!


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh! What an angel! Look at that face! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute, beautiful,gorgeous, stunning there are not enough words to describe their beauty. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Stacy, These baby girls are to die for :smheat: I think Emma is gorgeous even without her bath. Their coats look so luxureous!! Do you have a secret favorite of the two and what do you project their adult wt. to be? Good luck in the ring, all your past showing and hard work will now get these beauties to be top winners :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok I have been sufficiently peer-pressured and Emma had a bath, LOL. Boy, she does not like the blow dryer, going to have to work on that! Taking pics right after a bath isn't always ideal because oh wee, do they look MAD!
Actually Emma looked tragic in most of the pics, LOL










Emma is the one with the tear staining in her topknot hair (right) and Truffles is on the left









Emma right, Truffles left









Demonstrating what they think of the show lead









And Marina practicing stacking Emma. she isn't as compact as her sis but boy, she has substance! Nice little mover also. 

Thank you everybody for looking at my piccies!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 5 2010, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870138


> Cute, beautiful,gorgeous, stunning there are not enough words to describe their beauty. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


oh thank you soo much!! 


QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Jan 5 2010, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870146


> Oh Stacy, These baby girls are to die for :smheat: I think Emma is gorgeous even without her bath. Their coats look so luxureous!! Do you have a secret favorite of the two and what do you project their adult wt. to be? Good luck in the ring, all your past showing and hard work will now get these beauties to be top winners :chili: :chili:[/B]


Emma looks better with a bath, LOL. Their coats are truly fantastic, and that is a blessing after dealing with Lois' thin, fragile silk coat! 

My secret (or not so secret, lol) is Truffles. I love her face and she is nice and compact. I like Emma's coat a little better, mostly because it doesn't mat, LOL! I project their adult weights to be about 6 lbs, maybe a tad bigger, which is good. I'm hoping Marina will be showing and finishing one of these pups in the BBE class, so we are working towards that!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I had to take another look at your gorgeous girls! Love them!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, you know I just love all of your pups, but these two girls are just outstanding. I definetly predict great futures for them both. I also love the nameTruffles.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 5 2010, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870189


> I had to take another look at your gorgeous girls! Love them![/B]


oh thank you Soo!  

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 5 2010, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870198


> Stacy, you know I just love all of your pups, but these two girls are just outstanding. I definetly predict great futures for them both. I also love the nameTruffles.[/B]


Truffles named herself, LOL. I just love her to pieces, Emma too. They are sooooooo sweet and gentle, but outgoing at the same time. I can't wait to see how they turn out! They will be six months in the middle of March, so we'll get them into the ring a few times before Nationals. Are you coming to Atlanta this year?? I hope so!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Truffles and Emma are both gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub: What are their registered names? Their coats look heavenly. I can't wait to see the next batch of pics.  Good luck with them in the ring! I'm sure they'll do really well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 6 2010, 01:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870231


> OMG, Truffles and Emma are both gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub: What are their registered names? Their coats look heavenly. I can't wait to see the next batch of pics.  Good luck with them in the ring! I'm sure they'll do really well.[/B]


I haven't registered them yet (just the litter, which doesnt' require names) so I'm still in the thinking phase! Their coats are fantastic, I am very lucky! Both parents have great coats though, so that is always a bonus! Marina will get one to show, she just needs to figure out which one will work the best for her. We definitely have some lead training work to do though!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh wow! Little Emma is as perfect as her sister, Truffles!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love them both Stacy! :wub: I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: What lovely young ladies! I just love them! I agree about Truffles' face, what a perfect look. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh gosh, Stacy, they are just gorgeous! congratulations, its so nice to see your hard work paying off. i can't wait to meet them and see them move!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG!! OMG!! :wub: :wub: 
So adorable.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy the girls are gorgeous...........their coats look great!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Stacy, they are so pretty!!! :wub2: 
and I love the name Truffles, :heart: 
I bet your house is so much fun!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Your babies are gorgeous :tender:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Adorable, beautiful, gorgeous, just so darn cute!

Love, love, love those little faces!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh not sure how i missed this post! stacy, your babies are absolutely gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Stacy, I don't get on the forum often, but I'm so glad I checked in to see these beautiful puppies. You are just doing so well in your breeding program and your insistence on quality pedigrees. You rock girlfriend! Good luck and have lots of fun. :you rock:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Stacy, precious girls :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Truffles and Emma are gorgeous. :wub: :wub: Can't wait to see more pics as they grow up.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:smheat: Ahhhhhhhhh!! They are beautiful,I wouldn't be able to stop kissing them either.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, they're adorable.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

The girls are B E A U T I F U L :tender: It is going to be fun watching them grow.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

